# Johanni sick



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

Hey guys,
So I came home from class today to see him sitting at the bottom of the tank. I did not notice it this morning, but do not remember him coming out to eat.
After looking at him it looks like something is bulging out his right side, but not on the left side. My water tetrameters are fine, as i checked them a day ago. The tank is fully cycled as I took water, sand, filters all from my 55 gallon. I transferred everything about a month ago now. I feed them pellets every so often, and usually feed them twice a day. I use omega one flakes, and they seem to really love them. He use to swim up to the top of the tank and eat all the time, so i guess im stumped at whats wrong. Here are some pics of him, I hope you guys can lead my in the right direction of what to do.

You can the the white there by is fin


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Due to the bulging, I'd say something internal is going on. As to what, your guess would be as good as mine. You could try a round of antibiotics, (in a hospital tank if possible). I normally suggest API Furan 2 and/or Seachem Kanaplex.
Does the fish eat? Swim about at all? Any signs that it is defecating?


----------



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

He swim around for a little while and then lays back down...he acts kind of happy when I go to feed but he really only watches unless good makes it down to him. Pretty sad he was my favorite fish and use to be full of color. I did notice like two days ago he was defecating, almost looks like he had been constipated. Now it turned into this...


----------



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

Well I found him dead at the bottom of the tank. I think he had bloat, and I finally found someone who sells NLS around me. Hopefully this will be a good food for them, and I wont have problems again (with food that has high protein).


----------

